# Torrenting For Dummies



## rakeshishere (Apr 22, 2007)

On Lots of Requests of queries from different members on Torrents and on special request by aryayush I have made this thread from various sources around the web..Will update this as fast as possible..I have typed most of stuff in here and will add more to this in the meantime.*Please dont discuss about torrent sites as only legal help on torrents can be provided!*
 
*Bittorrent - Basics

* Firstly get a good client such as utorrent or Azureus.CLICK HERE compare those.Other Clients are not recommended!

The client handles the torrent file you download from a tracker. There are a number of sites where you can find torrent files. You can even find them using google, or read around in forums.

The torrent file is not the file you aim to download, but a tool in order to begin downloading it - it keeps you in touch with a tracker och sorts out which users are sitting on which piece. See - bittorrent sends small bits randomly between users, who in turn sends small bits to other users. Have you ever seen a champagne pyramid? Principally the same - one glass gets filled, and that glass in turn fills up the next glass, which in turn fills the next, and so on. Trickling down, filling all glasses. Bittorrent isn\'t linear though, that that example might imply - it randomly sends and receives pieces from random users connected via the same torrent file.


*Terminology*

*Leecher* – that\'s the guys that don\'t have the complete file. Observe that the leecher still is a part of the process and uploads at the same time he/she\'s downloading. It might do you good to know that the more you participate in the uploading process, the faster you will get the whole file. Try not to quench the upload speeds too much, it will pay off for you.

*Seeder* – those that now have the entire file, 100%, and therefore only function to upload to those that haven\'t got the whole thing yet.

*Peers* – all users connected to the same torrent. The more peers, the greater the speeds, providing there are enough seeders. If there are thousands of peers and only one seed, you will have to exercise some patience.

*Tracker* – the centre when you start up the torrent. In short - it connects you to other users and is also the thing that sends you messages to your client. It informs you of the health of the tracker at the moment or if, for example, the tracker needs for you to use another client. The latter is clearly put, most errors though are notes of the tracker being bogged down, so just leave the torrent open and again, show some patience.

A complete list can be found HERE


*How to download*

So - you\'ve downloaded and installed a client or two. And you know you need a torrent file to be able to download a release. Next step.

Practically - you find a torrent file online, you download it to your computer - usually by right-clicking the link and \"save as\", but some sites also have that automatically on left-click. Recommended to keep the actual .torrent-file on your harddisk, in case you need to restart it.

Client – open – browse to .torrent file – open.

Dead simple. Open .torrent file and run, basically. It starts download the minute the tracker has picked up on you being amongst the peers. Most tracker needs AT LEAST a few minutes to pick up, so leave it alone for a while. Return to the client, 15-30 minutes later to check on it.

Observe that the .torrent keep in touch with the various bits of the file you\'re downloading, and it\'s not done until the client displays you have 100% of the file. Before downloading, check the client\'s preferences and set a designated folder. This so that both you and the client know where the file is when done.


*Speeds and settings*

You should go over your settings in the client, called preferences at times, to see to that you have the best possibilities for good speeds and connectivity.

*Ports* –  In short: Open the same ports in your client as in your firewall/router. Really important.

In your client\'s preferences you always find a port setting. You can, if you wish, use the default setting, but many complain about those ports being too widely used and reducing effectiveness lately, so change them into something else. Any numbers will do.

Add for as many ports you figure you need. For instance: 11111 first port, then 11112, 11113 etc. (Mostly typed in like 11111-11119) Ten ports or so should be enough - certain clients only allows for one port though - no worries it will work anyways.

The trick is that the SAME PORTS are open in your firewall/router as in your client. *portforward.com/  has the best help on how to achieve that, if you don\'t know how to manipulate your firewall/router yourself. Take your time and master this - it will pay off big time.


*Bandwidth* –  Users often have problems with speeds, and if it\'s not because they don\'t have corresponding ports in client and firewall, it\'s because they are choking the bandwidth by too liberal settings. Best is to find the prefences in your client, and limit speeds up and down (varies between clients) to about 80-90 percent of your total bandwidth. Too much, it chokes on itself, too little and you\'ll get mad. Fiddle around with the settings and see what your system can handle.

Most clients has a site and a FAQ where you can read around about the settings. Test it, experiment, it will become easier as you get to know the client. If nothing else works, change client, and see if the interface of the new one perhaps feels easier to handle for you.

If you absolutely can\'t control the speeds, you can use a proggie like Bandwidth Limiter or Netlimiter, where you can set how much bandwidth each program is allowed to take. However - they require some work, and can create problems, so try to use the client instead. 


*Why is it still slow, even though having done all above?*

The downside of Bittorrent is limited life-expectancy on the torrent files. If you have started to download a file that was released some time ago, chances are that there are very few peers hooked up to it, or it might even lack a seeder. You can check the client if indeed there are more than 100% of the file distributed between the leechers, which would give you a chance at least to finish it, but usually the speeds are quite slow in cases like these. Sometimes you simply have to give up on it.

The point is - it\'s not going faster than what the peers connected to the same file allows/are capable to give. Patience, and then some more patience. 


*Bits and bobs*

Most errors that shows up is notes about the health of the tracker. Usually that it\'s bogged down. Leave the torrent as is in the client, and return a bit later to see if things have improved. Some errors are quite clear: Change client, Register on Tracker. In which case you simply do as the message you get tells you, in order to get the file.

Some releasers uses something called \"superseeding\" when releasing. This function serves to \"force\" users to participate in uploading the pieces they recieve. Read this for a detailed description. This setting sometimes makes your client to believe that a torrent is without a seeder, because of the nature of the function. That is not the case - a relatively new torrent, with lots of peers - even though showing zero seeders it\'s probably because it\'s superseeded, so please just be patient.

Bittorrent is built on everybody helping eachother out. It is considered good manners to at least upload as much as you download. Yeah - some have less possibilities to seed, but then try out to help out in other ways. Entering the bittorrent community with some sort of notion to just download - only creates bad will, so please do not demand anything, and give back as much as you can and be helpful.

*How to FIX # Of Connections Limted by XP SP2*

*Summary:* Ever wonder why you can see 300 people out on the internet with a file you want and wonder why you are only connected to 2 of them?  You need to hack TCPIP.SYS to get 100% connectivity of any P2P program.

* Details:*

Windws XP SP2 introduces a few new twists to TCP/IP in order to babysit users and \"reduce the threat\" of worms spreading fast without control. 

Microsoft has introduced a new security feature with the release of Windows XP SP2 that limits the number of possible TCP connection attempts per second to 10 (was unlimited before). This feature can possibly affect programs that make heavy use of TCP/IP connections, e.g. Paessler\'s Webserver Stress Tool and IPCheck Server Monitor. This article explains how to patch your system to remove the limitation.

* The Problem:*
With 10 new connections per second you can still create 600 connections per minute, but this is still not enough for a load testing tools or P2P sharing.

Unfortunately there exists no REG-key which could easily be set. The only way to get rid of this limitation is to apply a patch to the TCP/IP Windows library. The file TCPIP.SYS in the directory C:WINDOWSSYSTEM32DRIVERS and C:WINDOWSSERVICEPACKFILESI386 has to be changed (system dependend eventually in C:WINDOWSSYSTEM32DLLCACHE, too). 

*The Solution:*
To change or remove the limit, you can use the following program: Event ID 4226 Patcher v2.x - A patching program for removing or changing the limit imposed on connection attempts in SP2. The patcher has the ability to restore tcpip.sys back to the original... Still, you might want to back up tcpip.sys, use it at your own risk. 

The URL of the download page is: 
*www.lvllord.de/?lang=en&url=downloads

(The author of this patch can be reached at *www.lvllord.de). 

This program increases the value from 10 half-open connections to 50 and the CRC is been corrected. The value can be changed during runtime and with the parameter /L. 

* Instructions*
Just download the patcher and execute it. It will automatically find the windows directory and ask you if it should increase/decrease the value. For higher values than 50, please check the help with parameter /?. After a successful patch, the new TCPIP.SYS will be automatically installed. After that, the computer should be restarted.
Windows security will notices the change in file size and should pop up an error to \"fix\" the damaged file.  Press cancel


For point to point sharing - I would set it to 100  which works out to 6000 connections permited per minute.  

This does not increase your network speed ... it increases the speed in which you connect to others to ask them to share the file you want.   

People who only download 1 file at a time will not notice any improvement.

*You can Get the same patch for windows vista HERE*

*Why bother being connectable ?*

*How can I be unconnectable?*

BitTorrent says I\'m uploading.
Being unconnectable doesn\'t mean you can\'t send out data; it means other peers can\'t initiate connections to you.  If you initiate the connection, then that\'s fine; but if the other peer is unconnectable as well, it means you two can\'t connect.

* Why does this make a difference?*
If you\'re unconnectable, it means the peers you are connected to are bearing a heavier load than if you were connectable, and your download performance will suffer.

The graph below represents a torrent with 12 peers, 6 unconnectable (red)  and 6 connectable (blue).  The blue peers each have connections to 11 others, and those others are dividing their uploads among an average of about 8 other peers.  The red peers each have connections to 6 others, and those others are dividing their uploads among 11 peers each.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/wanderlustfl/firewalled_peers1.jpg

This means that, in a swarm with equal numbers of connectable and unconnectable peers, that Connectable peers receive 2.4 times as much attention than the unconnectable peers.

Unfortunately, there are a lot of unconnectable peers out there, and your swarm may look more like this one...  In this swarm, with ten unconnectable peers and four connectable, the connectable peers get 7 times as much attention.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/wanderlustfl/firewalled_peers2.jpg

* Isn\'t having open ports bad?*
Well, you shouldn\'t leave your computer without some form of security, especially if you\'re running Windows.  But there\'s a difference between leaving your NetBIOS port 139 exposed to the world (equivalent to having a nice big doggy door and no dog in a bad neighborhood) and opening specific ports for particular purposes.

In the case of BitTornado, because it runs under a bytecode-interpreted engine, it is unlikely an attacker would be able to actually take over your machine.  DoS-type exploits (which may cause BitTornado to cease operation or crash) are potentially possible, but the author takes some pains to try and ensure that doesn\'t happen.

And so, the moral of the story is simple: *be connectable!

Click Below to Check the Tutorial on :- 

**Configuring BSNL Modems to Forward Ports.*

*
*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Nice tuty


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Apr 22, 2007)

> It might do you good to know that the more you participate in the uploading process, the faster you will get the whole file. Try not to quench the upload speeds too much, it will pay off for you.



 can u elaborate on this pls. i didnt get this completely....


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 22, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> can u elaborate on this pls. i didnt get this completely....


Try Not to Limit the upload speed in ur torrent client..Set it to unlimited so that u Get the File AFAP


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

@rakeshishere...gr8 post dude....ask the mods to make this a sticky, lots of members asking abt it


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Apr 23, 2007)

i am using utorrent ... 

 so setting u/l speed to unlimited will give fastest d/l speed ?


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 23, 2007)

well yes. its based on give and take. more you give more you take 
also some trackes are private and need you to maintain a ration of dl : ul 
so you need to upload as much as you dl


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mostly p2p is associated with piracy.But no one cares..Probably u should also tell something about having a good share ratio


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the tut man... nice one


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

@CINTEL ENTRINO......get hold of greedytorrent dude, that's a gr8 piece of softy u cant live widout

get it from here ->*www.greedytorrent.com/download.php


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @CINTEL ENTRINO......get hold of greedytorrent dude, that's a gr8 piece of softy u cant live widout
> 
> get it from here ->*www.greedytorrent.com/download.php


Such softies only HELP  u only on Public Trackers.Give a Shot on Private ones and see what happens



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Mostly p2p is associated with piracy.But no one cares..Probably u should also tell something about having a good share ratio


Thread is now updated.Will completely document it with the Topic-*HOW TO KEEEP A GOOD SHARE RATIO ON PRIVATE SITES*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

^^but public trackers dont bother abt ur ratio, do they?  u r scaring  me dude, been using it for abt 2 weeks


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^but public trackers dont bother abt ur ratio, do they?  u r scaring  me dude, been using it for abt 2 weeks



There are some trackers which are not fully private  , these softies will work on all trackers inspite of being private/public


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Apr 23, 2007)

desitorrents is public or private tracker ??


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 23, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> desitorrents is public or private tracker ??



Trackers are usally public when they are launched and if it gains popularity and has lots of members accessing  it,which turns out one fine day to make it a pvt one.Desitorrents is pvt site!


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 23, 2007)

A nice tut. rakesh. Also the bandwidth can be better utilised by removing the 20% reserve(for windows updates) imposed by XP. Checkout the method to remove the Bandwidth limit of 80% by Windows XP here..
*www.theeldergeek.com/qos_bandwith_reserve_setting.htm


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

I use Transmission on Mac OS X for most torrents and µTorrent on Windows XP for a few.
In Transmission, I just open the torrent file and get helluva speeds. The tracker shows that I am connectable too.

But in µTorrent, some files download at rocking speeds and others refuse to download at all. (Don't tell me about seeders and leechers - I know all that.) I have the firewall turned off too. The tracker always shows that I am not connectable (whether I can download the file or not). I am using µTorrent 1.7 beta. I just applied that TCP/IP patch with the default settings but that didn't help matters any.

Can someone tell me some other way to make sure I am connectable?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job Rakesh


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm... I have a couple of doubts.. 
I just got broadband at home and downloaded Azureus.. 
I downloaded a couple of torrent files from **torrent site link edited** and loaded them up in azureus... 

okay, here are my doubts : 
1) Torrentspy doesn't have much indian content, where should I look for it ? 
2) The files I loaded in Azureus, show the number of peers as 0.. I keep it on for about 10-15 minutes but still the number of peers remain 0 only.. I have been doing this for the last couple of days but still I haven't downloaded a KB of data.. Help ! 
3) After downloading the file, what can I do to get better downloading speeds..( the principle of give more ... get more?)


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 24, 2007)

Please be informed that torrent site links that promote pirated content will NOT be tolerated at all !!!! There are many regulars and mods watching this topic carefully and inappropriate content is certainly unacceptable.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 24, 2007)

My Req to mods to make this sticky and plz dnt discuss abt torrent sites as only legal help on torrents can be provided!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

Rakesh, help me.

... uh, please!


----------



## xenkatesh (Apr 24, 2007)

good tut for starters... nice one dude...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

The ones who do not seed to a ratio of 1.00 or greater when there r more leachers are su(KERs.It's always a good responsibility to seed for others but only for legitimate files.BSNL's connection is said to be capped with limited upload speed but that's not true cause i constantly get good upload speeds of about 80-90kilobytes/sec.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> plz dnt discuss abt torrent sites as only legal help on torrents can be provided!



You need to highlight this in First post.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> bt can u list some sites where V can get these .torrent files ?


isoHunt 



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The ones who do not seed to a ratio of 1.00 or greater when there r more leachers are su(KERs.It's always a good responsibility to seed for others but only for legitimate files.BSNL's connection is said to be capped with limited upload speed but that's not true cause i constantly get good upload speeds of about 80-90kilobytes/sec.


Which plan do you have?


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> i constantly get good upload speeds of about 80-90kilobytes/sec.



Wow man..Where do you live?Do you stay near the telephone exchange..?
I get at max 50-60KB/s...(Upload speed)


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

What are both of you on about? You do not get those speeds.

Which plans do you guys have?


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> bt can u list some sites where V can get these .torrent files ?
> 
> &
> 
> i wanna FORMAT my pc, which files should i backup ?



Most of torrent sites have illegal content in them so i cant mention in this forum.GOOGLE is ur best friend



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> You need to highlight this in First post.



Yup,This discussion is Going Nowhere._Point Noted!_


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Most of torrent sites have illegal content in them so i cant mention in this forum.GOOGLE is ur best friend


Don't be over-paranoid, dude! You can give links to websites that are legal and most torrent websites are legal because they do not host any of the illegal content on their servers.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Don't be over-paranoid, dude! You can give links to websites that are legal and most torrent websites are legal because they do not host any of the illegal content on their servers.


Whatever and However u say....Mods will not allow such links



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> most torrent websites are legal because they do not host any of the illegal content on their servers.



That is why Bittorent is under controversy


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Apr 26, 2007)

hmmm ... 
i use azureus... and yesterday i fired it up, i had 4 torrents qeued in ... but only 1 out of the four was downloading from the net(the 1 on the top), other's did nothing.. 
is there a setting that enables all 4 torrents to download at the same time ? 

And my speeds are pathetic, 50-60 KB download max... Is there a setting to increase the download speeds too? plz plz plz help me..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2007)

There is an option for setting the maximum number of simultaneous downloads. It is called queueing. Look for it in the options.


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks..


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am using the BSNL home 500 plan.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

Then you are getting 80-90 kilo_bits_ per second.


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks really good information....


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What are both of you on about? You do not get those speeds.
> 
> Which plans do you guys have?


I'm also on Dataone 500 Plan..


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 27, 2007)

tut!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2007)

i am on bsnl home-500 and am getting for some pvt trackers really good speed @210KBps(not stable,but avg 190KBps u can say).


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

Theoretically, it should weigh in at around 256 KBps, but it never does.


----------



## Vivek788 (May 12, 2007)

wow...really i got to admire the effort you have taken to explain each topic in detail..!!!


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

with membership in pvt trackers,u'll end up thinking about ur ratio's all the time.why the hassles.promote open torrents...let the torrent users understand,give more take more.so *esitorrents etc murdabad


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

There are a lot of benefits of private trackers and the negatives are just a little, easily ignorable item compared to the multiple benefits. In fact, there are no negatives at all. All they want you to do is do the right thing so that the community thrives and everyone gets faster download speeds.


----------



## hard_rock (May 12, 2007)

Only drawback of private trackers  is ratio... I've never been a leecher.. I seed 1:1 in Open torrents(as you call so).. But I get sign up of a private tracker and see a mind blowing song and download it.. Ok now I'm very ready to seed...But where are the Leechers?? No body will download from me.. Keeping my ratios down even though I'm seeding for a long period. Eventhough some trackers consider CERTAIN PERIOD of seeding as ratio 1... But it is not always the same...


----------



## Ecko (May 12, 2007)

haven't mentioned importance IPFILTER.DAT file
Plese Mention its importance completely


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Only drawback of private trackers  is ratio... I've never been a leecher.. I seed 1:1 in Open torrents(as you call so).. But I get sign up of a private tracker and see a mind blowing song and download it.. Ok now I'm very ready to seed...But where are the Leechers?? No body will download from me.. Keeping my ratios down even though I'm seeding for a long period. Eventhough some trackers consider CERTAIN PERIOD of seeding as ratio 1... But it is not always the same...


Yeah, you are right. That is one problem we Indians with pathetic upload speeds have to suffer through.


----------



## kirangp (May 17, 2007)

Well I have been using Greedy torrent for almost 2 months now & not a single site has banned me.....It is a very good software provided you know the limits


----------



## hard_rock (May 17, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Well I have been using Greedy torrent for almost 2 months now & not a single site has banned me.....It is a very good software provided you know the limits



Well..Its the question of ethics man... Seeding refers to Ulpoading and doesnt mean FALSE DATA ABOUT UPLOADING...

  But its these Indian broadband ISPs which dont offer good Upload speeds... So using Greedy Torrent is the only option!!! (Provided if you want  to reach the 1:1 target as fast as possible).. 

  Coming back to original topic, is it all we can do for optimization of "torrenting"

Well... Cant we do some optimization in torrent client for maximum utilisation of bandwidth..(I said so as I got higher speeds in Azureus than in Bitcomet for the same file in same tracker with almost same no. of seeders..)

So there must tweaking done in torrent client too...I think!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2007)

hi , anyone can tell me how to keep upload/download ratio 1:1 in utorrent ??


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

By uploading whatever you download. If you download one gigabyte of data, keep seeding it until you have uploaded one gigabyte of data.


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

@rakeshishere,

*Configuring BSNL Modems to Forward Ports.*

I request you to please add this link to the first post of this thread in bold letters. Quiz_Master has linked this thread to his thread too so anyone who reads either of these tutorials can easily jump to the other one. In my opinion, it would be a huge help to newbies who want comprehensive and summarised information about using the BitTorrent network. Thank you!


----------



## rakeshishere (May 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere,
> 
> *Configuring BSNL Modems to Forward Ports.*
> 
> I request you to please add this link to the first post of this thread in bold letters. Quiz_Master has linked this thread to his thread too so anyone who reads either of these tutorials can easily jump to the other one. In my opinion, it would be a huge help to newbies who want comprehensive and summarised information about using the BitTorrent network. Thank you!


Ok..I have Edited the Post & Thnx for the suggestion..Do keep Linking Newbies to this thread in case of similar queries regarding BitTorrent network


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice tut good for me..!!!


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 11, 2008)

freebird said:


> with membership in pvt trackers,u'll end up thinking about ur ratio's all the time.why the hassles.promote open torrents...let the torrent users understand,give more take more.so *esitorrents etc murdabad



Agree! Open torrents are also very easy to find. Just google them and you'll have it. No need to join any forums


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

@vaibhavtek............Digged a 9 month old thread........BTW you both have almost the same avatars 

Offtopic: Have you all ever thought that why do Smilies/Emoticons don't have hairs???


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

^
*www.fortunecity.com/tattooine/davros/83/smiley_01_hair.gif *www.smileyhut.com/hair/afro1.gif

*www.tradenote.net/images/users/000/206/418/products_images/411290.jpg

lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

lol,they have hairs now.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 11, 2008)

Great thread rakeshishere, it would be nice if you mentioned about uPNP.

uPNP (Universal Plug and Play) is something both Azureus, uTorrent and Limewire are capable of. Other clients may be too, but my experience is limited to these three. Most routers nowadays come enabled with uPNP. 
-You will have to enable uPNP in your router first and reboot it. 
-Then in the options or preferences of the torrent client, enable uPNP. 

The client will now automatically talk to your router and set the port forwarding.

Read more about uPNP here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^
> *www.fortunecity.com/tattooine/davros/83/smiley_01_hair.gif *www.smileyhut.com/hair/afro1.gif
> 
> *www.tradenote.net/images/users/000/206/418/products_images/411290.jpg
> ...


 
he he


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

Good Tut 


T159 said:


> ^
> *www.fortunecity.com/tattooine/davros/83/smiley_01_hair.gif *www.smileyhut.com/hair/afro1.gif
> 
> *www.tradenote.net/images/users/000/206/418/products_images/411290.jpg
> ...


ROFL LOL


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

For a more detailed understanding in simple language get this : 
*www.amazon.com/BitTorrent-Dummies-Susannah-Gardner/dp/076459981X


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx bro.........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2008)

ok guys, so i have read abt the terminology  (on the first page) and im new to this torrent stuff..

So here it goes, 
I d/loaded utorrents > Searched for a torrent file > Saved it onto my HDD (desktop) > Double clicked on it and uTorrent started > I get a d/load speed of 5-6 Kbps (kilo bits) and an upload speed of 25 Kbps (kilo bits)

SO wats the matter with such pathetic d/load speeds?? Can u gujys help/enlighten me !!

I am on a MTNL Triband DSL 849 NU (night unlimited) plan, wen i d/load from RS, i get a /load speed of 50-60 Kbps, so Y such slow speeds in Torrents??
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, if i have a game, and i want ppl to d/load it, wat are the steps tat i shud be following ?? (so as to make myself a seeder)
Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok guys, so i have read abt the terminology  (on the first page) and im new to this torrent stuff..
> 
> So here it goes,
> I d/loaded utorrents > Searched for a torrent file > Saved it onto my HDD (desktop) > Double clicked on it and uTorrent started > I get a d/load speed of 5-6 Kbps (kilo bits) and an upload speed of 25 Kbps (kilo bits)
> ...



Hey was the icon green or red in utorrent, may be u need to open some ports and enable UPnP in router.

Btw uploading is simpler just the important step is tracker URL.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> Hey was the icon green or red in utorrent, may be u need to open some ports and enable UPnP in router.
> 
> Btw uploading is simpler just the important step is tracker URL.


1.) THe d/loading icon (the downward arrow was BLUE) in uTorrent.
2.) Also, wats the minimum time to wait (if there is any) to get a proper d/load speed ? is it >=30 Mins ?? 
3.) How can i enable UPnP and/or open open some ports ???

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> 1.) THe d/loading icon (the downward arrow was BLUE) in uTorrent.
> 2.) Also, wats the minimum time to wait (if there is any) to get a proper d/load speed ? is it >=30 Mins ??
> 3.) How can i enable UPnP and/or open open some ports ???
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



1). it should be green(if u are not talking abt the icon next to the name of torrent which is blue while downloading, black on pause, red on some problem ), it seems there is no incoming connections
what firewall u using, try disabling it, if the icon turns green then u need to allow some port to open in firewall setting.

2) its about 1-2 minutes form me. Though always check for the no. of  seeders, the more the better. Also read comments before downloading a torrent.

3) type 192.168.1.1 in URL of browser and enter admin/admin for username and pass, and enable UPnP in the router setting. can u tell wat router u use.

4) For better experience user PeerGuardian, it blocks the IPs that sends dummy data and likely to track u down.

*images.snapfiles.com/screenfiles/uTorrent.gif
The icon in the status bar(at the bottom) should be green with a check mark


*www.constanttime.com/products/esb/images/netgear_enable_upnp.gif
there should be setting like this for UPnP


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok guys, so i have read abt the terminology  (on the first page) and im new to this torrent stuff..


They have Faqs posted where you download torrents. Read it and you will be fine


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys here is a long list of Querries....

1.) Well, I have a D-Link ADSL Router (model: DSL 502T)

2.) I tried d/loading a game(1.5GB) (edited by myself for the rules of this forum, if any) (Seeders 38, Leechers 4) and the Icon just left of the Torrents name (in uTORRENTS) was blue in color with a downward arrow.

Seeds (21(21), Peers 14(63), D/load-approx *60 kBps (kilo bytes) ,*
Up/Load approx *15 kBPS (kilo Bytes), *ETA (9 hr 11m), Uploaded 1.45 MB

3.) I guess, its a preety good speed (as long as the Seeders are greater than Leechers)

Btw, wat shud be the ration of seeders to leechers or vice versa (if any)

4.) I also wanted to knw tat how much am i contributing as a seeder (as per the above stats, wich i cannot interpret  )

5.) Is it true that the amount of Seeders and leechers vary, if i check the same details of a torrent file in a couple of hrs time ??

6.) So, this means there is no fixed  amt (availabilit)  of seeders and leechers for a particular torrent, (it keeps changing) during the course of d/.loading a file ??

7.) Is there any way by wich i can keep track of the no. of seeders and leechers for a torrent at a particular time (for eg: i saved a torrent file of 16kb in morning on my HDD and if i wish to d/load files via this torrent at night, its but obvious that the amount of Seeders and Leechers may hv increased and/or decreased by night)

so, i guess the best idea wud be --> To search for a torrent file (only at that particular time)when i wish to d/load it then and there itself (by looking at the present stats of S and L), and not leave it (as saved onto my HDD) for future d/loads (if im not willing to d/load the files at that moment)
*is it TRUE ?? *(i hope u guys got my point)    

Cheers n e-peace...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the first post (as a torrent tut) in the heading
 HOW TO : Fix # of Connections in XP SP2
this is the extract of a para--> 





> For point to point sharing - I would set it to 100 which works out to 6000 connections permited per minute.
> 
> This does not increase your network speed ... it increases the speed in which you connect to others to ask them to share the file you want.
> 
> People who only download 1 file at a time will not notice any improvement.




Can u ppl explain, wat the author means by says this---> People who only download 1 file at a time will not notice any improvement  Does that mean ppl who are d/loading one Torrent at a time ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ C'on guy, any replies???

Btw, 
1.) how can i make sure that peerguardian 2 is NOT blocking the ip address 72.20.34.145 ???? 

2.) Is it good to have these settings (max uplaod limit=15kBps, max d/load limit=unlimited) so that i get more d/load speeds ?
Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 27, 2008)

how to port forward P-660R-T1 v2 modem from zyxel-portforward.com has no guide for this model P-660R-T1 v2-


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> 2.)
> Seeds (21(21), Peers 14(63), D/load-approx *60 kBps (kilo bytes) ,*
> Up/Load approx *15 kBPS (kilo Bytes), *ETA (9 hr 11m), Uploaded 1.45 MB


There are 21 Seeder and 63 Peers and are connected to all 21 seeders and 14 Peers.
ETA: The time it will take to complete the download.
Uploaded: Your contribution in sharing that file. 



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 3.) I guess, its a preety good speed (as long as the Seeders are greater than Leechers)
> Btw, wat shud be the ration of seeders to leechers or vice versa (if any)


Not always. It also depends on the Seeders upload speed.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 4.) I also wanted to knw tat how much am i contributing as a seeder (as per the above stats, wich i cannot interpret  )


Uploaded: 1.45 MB



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 5.) Is it true that the amount of Seeders and leechers vary, if i check the same details of a torrent file in a couple of hrs time ??


It depends on the timing of the Seeders and Leechers.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 6.) So, this means there is no fixed  amt (availabilit)  of seeders and leechers for a particular torrent, (it keeps changing) during the course of d/.loading a file ??


Yes. It all depends on the number of Seeders, if the torrent is popular then it might be seeded for a long time.




ashu888ashu888 said:


> so, i guess the best idea wud be --> To search for a torrent file (only at that particular time)when i wish to d/load it then and there itself (by looking at the present stats of S and L), and not leave it (as saved onto my HDD) for future d/loads (if im not willing to d/load the files at that moment)
> *is it TRUE ?? *(i hope u guys got my point)


The site itself shows the stats (seeders/peers) at that time. As i told you earlier if it has considarable no of seeders then you can download it at your leisure.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ Thanx for the reply Rahim 

By the way, can u guys reply abt this confusion --?

1.) Is it good to have these settings --> (max upload limit set to=15kBps, max d/load limit set to=unlimited) so that i get more d/load speeds ? (in the Options> Preferences>  Connections ) of uTORRENT

2.) Is it also good to have the "Randomise-port-each-time-uTORRENT-starts" option (in the Options> Preferences>  Connections ) of uTORRENT. Wt advt will i get ?? (presently this option is enabled.

3.) I have a D-link ADSL Router (502-T), where is the option for the *UPnP* in the site *192.168.1.1 ?

4.) I tried the SPEED Test in options> Speed test of UTORRENT (even though the "Randomise-port-each-time-uTORRENT-starts" option 
is enabled) I get this msg every time--->
Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

Checking port 19080 on 59.182.17.67...

*Error! *Port 19080 does not appear to be open Plz tell wat to do !! 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ What is your Speed of the connection.
You can set your upload/download max limit as you mentioned., but to get the highest download speed, it depends on how many Seeders and their upload speed.
Eg: If there is only 1 Seeder with upload speed of 15 kB/s, and your max download speed is 30 KB/s, then you wont get the highest download speed. Increase that seeder to 2 with 15 KB/s each, now you can get 15+15=30 KB/s download Speed. This is how it works. More the seeders , higher the speed.
Eg, I have 256 kbps(30 KB/s) BSNL and even if i get 3 or 4 seeds , iget max speed
Maybe you should use one port for that rather than random(i use it in Azureus). But i dont know much about that.
Have you created an exception for Windows(assuming) Firewal.
Cannot help you on UPnP
I have UTSTAR modem and UPnP is located in Advanced Option.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ 

Well, 
1.) I have a MTNL TRIBAND (DSL 849 Night Unlimited plan) with a speed of 256 kbps upto 2 Mbps (this is wat the plan mentions)

2.) Even if i hv a max of 18-21 Seeds, i still get a speed of mere 19-21 k*B*ps (is this divisible by 8 too ?? taking into account the "*B"* in "k*B*ps" ??)

According to dslreports.com , my d/laod speed is 464 kbps (So i guess 464/8=58 kBps ) and upload is 186 kbps (so 186/8= 23.25 kBps) ?? am i right !! 

3.) My external IP Address is 59.182.105.144. so is this my permanent IP address?? 

4.) Do u hv any idea abt port forwarding concept ?? i mean how it helps in Torrent d/load speed  (if any) !!


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 27, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Well,
> 1.) I have a MTNL TRIBAND (DSL 849 Night Unlimited plan) with a speed of 256 kbps upto 2 Mbps (this is wat the plan mentions)
> ...



1.) You will get 2 mbps in night... after 12 AM

2.) Refer to previous posts... And not all seeds can upload @ speeds like 15 kBps.. so the more seeds u have..the better... Make sure port forwarding is right in utorrent.. and encryption is enabled...

3.) This is not permanent address AFAIK... Take the test again.. It will show different IP...

4.) Port Forwarding allows other peers to connect to you or it allows incoming connection... Given the load balancing and "swarming" nature of the BitTorrent network, clients unable to take incoming requests for uploads will naturally be allowed less bandwidth for downloads. So its importent if you wanna get Max speed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> 4.) Port Forwarding allows other peers to connect to you or it allows incoming connection... Given the load balancing and "swarming" nature of the BitTorrent network, clients unable to take incoming requests for uploads will naturally be allowed less bandwidth for downloads. So its importent if you wanna get Max speed.


 
How can i forward my port ?? quiz ? Is this site --> *www.portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Utor/Utorindex.htm

good for port forwarding ?>? (i can see myD-Link Router mentioned (DSL 502T) on that very same page in the lowest page.. plz guide me.. 
* Does D LINK Router DSL 502T allow for port forwarding ??* As i need to enter the below metioned details in Advanced> Virtual Server on (192.168.1.1)

Rule Name    Utor1  
Private IP      192.168.1.xxx
Protocol TCP     
Port Start 60857 
Port End  60857
Port Map   60857   

 But, I cannot see any PORT FORWARDING button nor any Rule name or place to enter the above mentioned settings.. plz help my confusion !! 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## kula (Aug 20, 2008)

superb ..........fantastic*www.nolandgrab.org/images/Mr-Burns-Excellent.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Buddy, was there any sense in diggin up an old topic ?? jus to write it was fantastic ??, strange...


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 20, 2008)

nice tutorial...

thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 20, 2008)

lol.....so many pirates out here


----------

